
Show HN: I made a simple feedback platform for designers - augustvdv
https://fakeclients.com/feedback
======
overshard
I can't tell if this is a joke or not. Immediately upon landing on the page I
get hit with a Sign Up/Sign In modal that I close then another modal for Stay
Up-to-date that I have to close then the whole thing stops loading and gives
me another popup for server not responding.

------
jonshariat
Please remove the signup modal popup. Terrible first time experience.

------
superhuzza
Cool project, I really like the 'marker' feature!

Do you mind if I make a suggestion:

Remove the hint text about how the design process, or what kind of feedback
the designer is looking for. Might even be better to get rid of the
description section entirely.

Why? Because all it does is bias opinions by preemptively explaining and
justifying the design before people look at it. It's kind of like a director
showing you a 'behind the scenes' of the special effects before you watch the
movie.

A better test would be for the designer to upload two different logos, and let
the designer ask questions like: Which logo looks more reliable to you and
why? Which logo would you associate with a 'fun' company? etc.

Source: Work in UX, I often write and design testing strategies. Honestly,
most design feedback is useless - unless carefully gathered and filtered.

------
baumgarn
I find it annoying that the site nags me to sign up. This is driving me away
immediately.

I also ask myself why the images of the designs are so tiny. Not really able
to see any details. It seems especially pointless on the shown webdesign
screenshot where I can't make out anything at all. Or did I miss something? As
the images are important here they should be shown as large as possible and
also be zoomable.

------
arosier
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://fakeclients.com/feedback)

------
rkho
Consider something like "Sign In" and "Create Account"::

[https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-god-
login/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-god-login/)

------
wingerlang
I had an idea like this with one differentiator. To receive feedback, you
first need to give feedback to someone else. This is to guarantee that you
don't just upload and nothing ever happens.

------
hellojason
I'm interested in checkin this out, but the site won't load for me.

~~~
codefined
I believe HN has "hugged it to death".

